# Angulo de disparo en SCR para un rectificador controlado de onda completa



## mamuds (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola, estoy intentando armar un rectificador controlado de onda completa usando un puente de diodos para alimentar un pequeño motor electrico de corriente continua, de unos 10HP, pero estoy teniendo problemas al armar el circuito de disparo para los SCR, lo que quiero hacer es que este sea variable para de este modo controlar la velocidad del motor, es solo un proyecto de aplicación de elctronica de potencia y el motor es para probar el rectificador.

Estaba intentando usar un timer 555, pero nunca he trabajado mucho con este CI y no se muy bien como sincronizarlo con la alimentacion que es de 220V y 60HZ, agradecería mucho su ayuda


----------



## sandavd (Mar 11, 2010)

con el 555 no vas a lograr sincronizar a la red, deberias utilizar otro circuito por ejemplo hacerlo en un microcontrolador, que te detecte cruces por cero para sincronisarlo a la red; para manekja r el motor deberias utilizar un rectificador semicontrolado mas diodo de conmuitacion que es similar al controlado... saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 11, 2010)

mamuds dijo:


> Hola, estoy intentando armar un rectificador controlado de onda completa usando un puente de diodos para alimentar un pequeño motor electrico de corriente continua, de unos 10HP, pero estoy teniendo problemas al armar el circuito de disparo para los SCR, lo que quiero hacer es que este sea variable para de este modo controlar la velocidad del motor, es solo un proyecto de aplicación de elctronica de potencia y el motor es para probar el rectificador.
> 
> Estaba intentando usar un timer 555, pero nunca he trabajado mucho con este CI y no se muy bien como sincronizarlo con la alimentacion que es de 220V y 60HZ, agradecería mucho su ayuda



debes sincronizarlo a la red, busca la hoja de datos del TCA785, este es un control de angulos de disparo para SCRs y TRIACs


----------



## LUIS MERA (Abr 26, 2010)

Con el 555 en modo monoestable se puede, utilizando un detector de cruce por cero


----------

